# IATF Resolutions 149 & 149-A For fully vaccinated foreigners from green countries



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF Resolutions 149 & 149-A
November 18, 2021
SOURCES:

149
https://mirror.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211118-IATF-RESO-149-RRD.pdf

149A
https://mirror.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211118-IATF-RESO-149A-RRD.pdf


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Note, however, that the *Philippines still does not allow tourism arrivals for foreigners. Only foreigners with certain types of business and diplomat visas are allowed entry. *
Nov 19, 2021
SOURCE: Philippines further relaxes quarantine rules for people arriving from abroad


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Appears they are trying to open up borders before Christmas  so hopefully the US can get control of the daily Covid numbers but last I heard it's 80,000 Covid cases per day so unless more people get vaccinated my home country won't get a Green Light for tourism travel to the Philippines over the Holidays. 

And then people fully vaccinated are dying from Covid, Fauci claims (mainly the elderly 65 and above I think) they didn't get their booster shots.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark

Nov 12, 2021 · United States COVID-19 Statistics:* 46,937,125* Cases / 761,377 Deaths / 363,825,123 Tests / Avg cases/day 68,121 declined 25.1% from 14 days ago Avg deaths/day 2,034 declined 17.22% from 14 days ago (Updated Nov 12, 2021 @ 6:04pm) 

We are still very high. It might be 2 years before the Philippine border is opened to th eUSA.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Too true art.
While Australia is opening up internal borders as well as to some international visitors we are still three and a half to 4 times the infection rate per capita of the Philippines. It will be awhile before Australia smartens up enough to get on the green list here and all credit to the government here for keeping us people that live here as safe as possible.

I looked at the figures today,









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,910,265 Cases and 2,865,921 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





and staggeringly the US shows 110K new cases today and yesterday the same while the Philippines boasts 1500 cases per day or less. Per capita some 20 plus times less than the US, no wonder some countries, mine included are out of the picture.
Maybe a year art depending on the vaccination rates here. Stay safe all.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

This morning, I read an article online from a news site in India that wrote a story today after the DOT statement. The article stated that tourists were now allowed to enter. I looked on the same site just now and the article is gone.

These occasional press releases regarding when foreign tourists will be allowed to enter from other than the IATF is doing a disservice to many all over the planet. I wonder now how many would be tourists who read that article purchased tickets & are on their way here, only to be denied entry unless they have the currently permitted, proper visa. 

IMHO, in order to stop confusion, any mention of tourism opening should come only via an "official" statement from the IATF or the current President.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Took me a while to find a link that will list the Green, Red and Yellow countries so here it is:

*The Philippines yellow list countries*
Countries, territories or jurisdictions included in the yellow list are those that are not listed on the Philippines green and red lists. Currently, the green list consists of 49 countries while the red list consists of just two countries, namely Faroe Islands and The Netherlands.
The current lists will stay in effect until 30 November 2021.

Some more helpful information from this blog site:

*The Philippines entry requirements*
All travellers must register to the Bureau of Quarantine e-Health Declaration Card (e-HDC), including children, before travelling to the Philippines. Travellers must declare their personal information, health status, and travel history and register as early as 24 hours before the flight. 
*Testing and quarantine for fully vaccinated travellers*
The vaccines accepted in the Philippines are:

Oxford-AstraZeneca (SK Bioscience)
Janssen
Moderna (Spikevax)
Pfizer-BioNTech (Comirnaty)
Sinopharm and Sinovac.
Covaxin
Sputnik V
Sputnik Light
Fully vaccinated international arrivals including OFWs, non-OFWs, and foreign nationals from yellow list countries will be subjected to the following:

a facility-based quarantine until they receive a negative PCR test taken on the fifth day of quarantine
quarantine at home until their 10th day of arrival if they are released from the facility-based quarantine
travellers must have a quarantine-hotel reservation for at least six days
*Rules for vaccinated OFWs*
OFWs arriving from yellow list countries are subject to the same requirements as mentioned above. However, it should be noted that OFWs are *not* required to have a confirmed hotel booking for six days.
*Testing and quarantine for unvaccinated or partially vaccinated travellers*
International arrivals arriving from a yellow list country who are not vaccinated or only partially vaccinated, and those with unverified vaccination status will be subjected to the following:

a facility-based quarantine until they receive a negative PCR test taken on the seventh day of quarantine
quarantine at home until their fourteenth day of arrival if they are released from the facility-based quarantine
except for OFWs, arrivals must have a pre-booked quarantine-hotel reservation for at least eight days
foreign national minors who are not fully vaccinated must carry out the aforementioned quarantine requirements; a parent/guardian must join the child in the quarantine facility for the full duration of the quarantine
In the case of foreign nationals, they will be required to secure hotel reservations for at least six days. The hotel must be approved by the Tourism and Health Agencies and listed here. 

in case of a positive test result, the BOQ shall transfer them to a designated hospital for further medical management
if the passengers test negative, their test results will be released within 24 hours after the swab test has been taken. The Unified BOQ Quarantine Certificate is autogenerated in the “OneHealthPass” portal. Travellers can download and print this certificate through the Track Swab Test portal in the OHP website by entering the QR code reference number and last name. 
If unvaccinated or partially vaccinated minors travel with their fully vaccinated parents or guardians, they must observe the quarantine protocols corresponding to their vaccination status. 
A parent/guardian shall accompany the child in the quarantine facility for the entire term of the latter’s facility-based quarantine period.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Took me a while to find a link that will list the Green, Red and Yellow countries so here it is:


List is also in IATF Resolution 148-A
SOURCE: https://mirror.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211111-IATF-Resolution-148A.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a note about OFWs not required to pre-book quarantine facilities it's because the government buses them straight from the airport to a pre-arranged facility.


----------

